# GOOD FISHING MAP OF MILLERS FERRY



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find a good fishing map of Millers Ferry. Hot Spots and Kingfish do not have them at present. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Canecutter23


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

I know millers ferry marina has them & the core of eng.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

You can Google Earth the map if you have access to the internet. otherwise you can find a simple map at several of the local bait and tackel shops. Or you can look for a map of William B. Danelly Reservior. AKA Millers Ferry.Hope this helps.


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

try buck&bass on pine forest rd.


----------



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info.

Canecutter23


----------

